# New Gladesmen



## leomkoo (Dec 24, 2014)

New to microskiffs and wanted to say hi. Bought a Gladesmen earlier this year from Jax and fish mainly in IRL and ML. Looking to learn from you guy!

Tight lines


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice looking Gman and congrats. May want to think about ditching the Trolling motor and battery and investing in a carbon fiber SUP paddle. Works great!


----------

